

First SOPA then PIPA, and now: CISPA (Even worst than SOPA) - jordhy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya2TmSmbUQI&feature=g-all-u&context=G2ca0619FAAAAAAAAPAA

======
nextparadigms
I find it ironic that Russia Today and Aljazeera are some of the most truthful
media entities in US right now, that still work hard to keep the US government
in check, which was supposed to be the US media's job.

